# Definitive guide to notable MMA drug test failures in 2013



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAMania:



> *Drug Test Failures*
> 
> 1) *Joey Beltran* -- Suspended nine months following a positive test result for the anabolic steroid Nandrolone after his Dec. 14, 2012, unanimous decision victory over Igor Pokrajac at UFC on FX 6 (test result announced 1/10/13).
> 
> ...


----------

